# McCormick Deering corn planter C220,1,2 C272



## 560Dennis (Aug 31, 2021)

Starting restoration of these implements ( corn planter) . Will be asking for help . Doing inventory . I have the Manuals so which ever one it is I will narrow down to its parts. 
This planter fits the Farmall C
I don’t think it’s a C272 . 
You can post your advice or questions I’m listening.


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

Cool, post some pictures of the progress.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, post some progress updates!


----------



## 560Dennis (Aug 31, 2021)

Well here's the 1948 Farmall Tractor ( owned since new) with the Fertilizer units + C244 Corn and Cotton C244Cultivators .


----------



## 560Dennis (Aug 31, 2021)

Need items circled , for sure gears , agitation, tee I can make


----------

